# Official Thread: 2007 Picks 1 - 10



## cpawfan

Being optimistic and planning that the site will stay up, we want to keep the threads to a manageable amount. So this thread is for discussing the first 10 picks of the draft.

#1 Portland Trail Blazers - *Greg Oden*

#2 Seattle SuperSonics - *Kevin Durant*

#3 Atlanta Hawks - *Al Horford*

#4 Memphis Grizzlies - *Mike Conley*

#5 Boston Celtics - *Jeff Green* *Traded to Seattle*

#6 Milwaukee Bucks - *Yi Jianlian*

#7 Minnesota Timberwolves - *Corey Brewer*

#8 Charlotte Bobcats - *Brandan Wright* *Traded to Golden State*

#9 Chicago Bulls - *Joakim Noah*

#10 Sacramento Kings - *Spencer Hawes*


----------



## mediocre man

cpawfan said:


> Being optimistic and planning that the site will stay up, we want to keep the threads to a manageable amount. So this thread is for discussing the first 10 picks of the draft.



NO chance in hell that happens.


----------



## Seanzie

Oden has been told he'll be the #1 pick (so says Ric Bucher). Not there was much mystery there, but now everything has been confirmed.


----------



## Avalanche

is there a stream of the draft online anywhere? stuck at work so cant get sit infront of the tv all day unfortunately lol


----------



## Block

#1 pick = a lot more money?


----------



## ATLien

Ric Bucher just said that Atlanta promised Al Horford.


----------



## rainman

TheATLien said:


> Ric Bucher just said that Atlanta promised Al Horford.


Good.


----------



## -33-

Just put down money that Brewer goes #7, +400


----------



## el_Diablo

when does the actual drafting start? at 7.30 ET?


----------



## -33-

el_Diablo said:


> when does the actual drafting start? at 7.30 ET?


yup


----------



## Avalanche

Shaq_Diesel said:


> yup


how far off is it roughly?
(Aus)


----------



## rainman

Yi's so weak he cant even open a pop bottle, a stiff.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Blue

Man....the suspense is a killer


----------



## Blue

Joakim's lookin fly tonight!


----------



## thatsnotgross

Someone call up Bill Russell that his dad will be the no.1 pick overall. People talk about Yi's age but someone please check Oden's age hahaha.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Conley's going early. Great decision to declare this year, he would've gone a lot later last year, or maybe even next.


----------



## BlayZa

im stuck at work too but we got ESPN in the press offices here, ive told my boss its draft day - we got the #1 pick and im likely to not be at my desk much. he's a massive football fan being ex-UK so he totally understands the urge. 

Good times!


----------



## rainman

gian said:


> Conley's going early. Great decision to declare this year, he would've gone a lot later last year, or maybe even next.


He made a good decision to strike while his stock is up, think he'll be ok but not anything special, way too much hype for him because of Oden.


----------



## RC06

Here we go baby, here we go!


----------



## Basel

Can't wait to see how this all unfolds!


----------



## rainman

After the Portland pick their fans should go home and maybe the site will stay up for awhile.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I usually go to the draft but I'm stuck at work


----------



## Basel

With the first pick in the 2007 NBA raft, the Portland Trailblazers select Greg Oden from Ohio State University!


----------



## Hibachi!

Greg Oden #1!!! OMG!!! What a drastic turn of events!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Someone check Oden's birth certificate.


----------



## Tooeasy

rock on oden, now to watch my supes get the greatest consolation prize imaginable.


----------



## cpawfan

What a shocker. I never saw it coming.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Disgusting pick. What's up with the smokescreens PORTLAND?


----------



## Avalanche

well oden, durant 1-2 was obvious.

now things get a bit interesting... starting with the hawks


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Oden's a good guy. I hope he tears it up and stays healthy.


----------



## MemphisX

Hey, wait, I thought Oden was a different kind of cat and was staying in school.


----------



## MLKG

Oh snap.

Ray Allen to Boston.


----------



## Hibachi!

Wow... Allen to Boston... Oh... And what a shocker... Durant at 2


----------



## Blue

Yeah, definately a slepper.


----------



## MemphisX

Danny Ainge is a freaking idiot!


----------



## Basel

Ray Allen to the Celtics?! First I've heard about this. Crazy!


----------



## rainman

Jeff Green to Seattle, yikes i dont know about that for the 5th pick. The Bulls should be happy, they know what i mean.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Oh crap, Ray Allen traded to the Celtics!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

MemphisX said:


> Danny Ainge is a freaking idiot!


Ugh! He's setting back the franchise 5 years


----------



## thatsnotgross

Wow Danny Ainge, only you would mess the aura of what used to be Boston.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

The Hawks pick will be real interesting because Belkin has been a thorn in the rest of the owners side, and has veto power out the ***. lol


----------



## MLKG

Now the draft starts for real.


----------



## Tooeasy

allen is worth alot more than jeff green, this is a sad day for seattle fans if it comes true.


----------



## Marcus13

Wrong pick Portland. Youre going to regret it


----------



## Nimreitz

That damn Ray Allen trade ****ed my mock! BOOOO!!!

EDIT: Green and Durant would look good together, but they lose Lewis AND Allen, plus they don't address their post problems. They're going to be substantially worse next year unless Robert Swift emerges.


----------



## Blue

Hibachi! said:


> Wow... Allen to Boston... Oh... And what a shocker... Durant at 2


I guess they're gonna completely rebuild around Durant now...


----------



## thatsnotgross

Next to Isiah's name... how many potential young players was let go because Paul Pierce wants a veteran?


----------



## MemphisX

Man, the NBA is going to great after these guys take over the spotlight.


----------



## Basel

So does this mean Pierce won't demand a trade?


----------



## MLKG

I like that trade for Boston a lot more than I do for Seattle.

Durant and Jeff Green? That means Rashard Lewis is as good as gone. Swapping Allen and Lewis for Durant and Green isn't going to make them a better team next year.


----------



## MemphisX

Nimreitz said:


> That damn Ray Allen trade ****ed my mock! BOOOO!!!
> 
> EDIT: Green and Durant would look good together, but they lose Lewis AND Allen, plus they don't address their post problems. They're going to be substantially worse next year unless Robert Swift emerges.


Don't worry, it is going to happen all freaking night my man.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Boston deal's confirmed? Great deal for Seattle, they're gonna be fun to watch next year. Boston... eh. I'll give them a game or two before ignoring them.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I agree with MLK, I think that is a decent trade for Boston.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Marcus13 said:


> Wrong pick Portland. Youre going to regret it


No. Even if it doesn't work out as well as expected, you have to take Oden, so they won't regret it.


----------



## thatsnotgross

ITS A GREAT pick... how can you build around a 32 year old SG, it will take 2-3 years or even more to get to the top, especially in the West. Build everything from scratch and lets do it the right way instead of drafting 3 project centers that became nothing.


----------



## MemphisX

Durant....Jigga is not having that brother.


----------



## TucsonClip

Decent? This is a great trade for Boston.


----------



## Tooeasy

their doing their best job to alientate true seattle fans, in turn making it easier to use attendance as a scapecoat to jump ship and move the team somewhere.


----------



## thatsnotgross

Sunsfan81 said:


> No. Even if it doesn't work out as well as expected, you have to take Oden, so they won't regret it.


Would you agree that Bowie was the right pick?


----------



## knicksfan

Allegedly Ray traded for 5 + Sczerbiak + D.West


----------



## Basel

Al Hortford to the Hawks.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Horford, was to be expected. Good pick, the guy's a beast and he's way better than Joakim Noah, ARRR.


----------



## Sunsfan81

So it is Horford. Another forward for the Hawks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I like this pick by ATL, but they had me nervous for a second due to the bickering among the owners.


----------



## Avalanche

good pick for the hawks, an actual big guy and didnt reach for yi or conley.

horford really was the clear number 3, solid pick up.


----------



## MLKG

Horford as (should have been) expected.

Is Delonte West going to Seattle or just Ratliff? I missed that. If they are getting Delonte they'll keep trying to move Ridnour for the 11th and Stuckey. I don't know why Atlanta would ever do that though.


----------



## MemphisX

Avalanche said:


> good pick for the hawks, an actual big guy and didnt reach for yi or conley.
> 
> horford really was the clear number 3, solid pick up.


Conley coming next.


----------



## thatsnotgross

So Boston went from Jermaine O'Neal to Garnett back to O'Neal and then somehow ended up with a 32 year old Ray Allen.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Ok, I found a new boyfriend, Horford is kinda cute. lol


----------



## rainman

Good safe pick for the Hawks, not likely that was a pick for someone else, seems its a solid move, isnt Amare though that's for sure.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Not looking good for Yi, he better hope the Bucks don't take him.


----------



## croco

The right and a great pick by the Hawks.


----------



## lw32

Going to plan thus far.

Having a few problems with the site at times...


----------



## MLKG

Ray Allen will be an effective NBA player for 6 more years. I would have no qualms about trading for him.


----------



## Hibachi!

Alot of people complained about the whole entering college thing being mandatory. But look at how great the draft is... You know all the players... Oh... and by by Ray Ray... Jeff Green is still available...


----------



## MemphisX

Nim...told you brother!


----------



## Basel

Mike Conley, Jr. to the Grizzlies.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Mike Conley at 4th. Good declaration from Conley, solid pick from Memphis I guess. BAD DAY FOR YI. :lol:


----------



## thatsnotgross

Now that Conley is picked, let the draft begin.


----------



## Sunsfan81

thatsnotgross said:


> Would you agree that Bowie was the right pick?


Obviously not now. But I understand what they were thinking.


----------



## Avalanche

MemphisX said:


> Conley coming next.


good call, Conley goes at 4


----------



## rainman

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> Not looking good for Yi, he better hope the Bucks don't take him.


If yi wants to end up in chicago it's groing perfect so far because Boston isnt picking him and likely the bucks arent either.


----------



## Avalanche

and im guessing jeff green at 5 to trade to seattle....


----------



## Tooeasy

MLKG said:


> Ray Allen will be an effective NBA player for 6 more years. I would have no qualms about trading for him.


exactly. people get way too caught up with age and act like nba players are like nfl running backs. the fact is, pure shooters that preserve their body are very productive into their mid-late 30's.


----------



## reHEATed

ATL must be targeting Law at 11 to fill their pg needs.......

Horford was the bpa though. ATL has some great trading assets, and way to many forwards....


----------



## AllEyezonTX

anybody got a great NBA name from florida? You would think w/ all the football talent that comes out, not to many NBA names come to mind...

Mike Miller 
Ron Siekay


----------



## Blue

Aight! Big Al....Reppin that G'ville flava baby. Just givin my boy some props and the best of luck.


----------



## thatsnotgross

The knock on Conley is that he dribbles too much, just like any other young PGs that comes into the league. Lets all pray that he doesn't become the next Francis.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Conley, I thought the Hawks would take him.


----------



## Adam

Mike Conley = Travis Best at best. He will go down as the worst top 5 pick of all time. Book it.


----------



## MLKG

I like Mike Conley, but I don't like that pick for Memphis. 

They are going to be really bad again next year and have another high pick. Next year, when they are starring down all those point guards that will be coming out, they're going to wish they took a big man.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Wow, Conley's dad's the only guy I've seen actually doing a free throw dunk beyond the free throw line. Impressive.


----------



## HB

I hate this pick. What was Memphis thinking? Are you telling me Conley was the best player available at that point. What happens to Lowry?


----------



## Tooeasy

damn man, if green really gets picked im gonna puke.


----------



## Hibachi!

I like the deal from both sides... Although I like the deal much much more from Boston...


----------



## rainman

adam said:


> Mike Conley = Travis Best at best. He will go down as the worst top 5 pick of all time. Book it.



Would say a Kenny Anderson would be closer, but probably not as good.


----------



## Sunsfan81

adam said:


> Mike Conley = Travis Best at best. He will go down as the worst top 5 pick of all time. Book it.


I don't think he'll be the worst ever. There have been so many horrible top 5 picks.


----------



## HB

And yet another terrible pick. Green at 5 WHAT?


----------



## MemphisX

Hey I did not know about the 2pm draft day rule thingy....good info.


----------



## TucsonClip

Nimreitz said:


> That damn Ray Allen trade ****ed my mock! BOOOO!!!
> 
> EDIT: Green and Durant would look good together, but they lose Lewis AND Allen, plus they don't address their post problems. They're going to be substantially worse next year unless Robert Swift emerges.


It does suck to lose Allen and Rashard, but they are going to force a sign and trade for Rashard. I think they could have gotten more for Ray Ray, but I dont like Jeff Green at 5. Heck I would have went for Gerald Green in the deal over Delonte West.

Boston was desperate to make a big trade to keep Pierce happy so Seattle had the upper hand. I really like Sam Presti, but im not sure why he is taking Green at 5 or why he didnt force Gerald Green in the deal.


----------



## Avalanche

there goes green as expected.
why do the sonics want green and durant?


----------



## rainman

HB said:


> And yet another terrible pick. Green at 5 WHAT?


Seattle is shot, Allen and most likely Lewis on their way out, terrible.


----------



## Adam

rainman said:


> Would say a Kenny Anderson would be closer, but probably not as good.


I meant to say worst top 5 PG of all time. It's an awful pick which time will show. Yeah, Kenny Anderson is a good comparison.


----------



## MemphisX

Jeff Green=Scottie Pippen?


----------



## MLKG

So now Seattle has Kevin Durant, Jeff Green, Rashard Lewis, and Wally Sczerbiak? I don't get it. They most be stockpiling guys to get Randolph. Otherwise it makes no sense. Not one of those guys is a shooting guard.

I would be a lot more on board with this trade from Seattle's end if they didn't pick Jeff Green at 5. That's too high for him.


----------



## Diable

I wonder if Milwaukee is really going through with their Yi gambit and who the Wolves will take at seven.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Ray Allen is gone, Sonics are goin' real young.....should be some exciting B-ball


----------



## HB

Why didnt they just go with Brewer


----------



## thatsnotgross

Jeff Green is the most NBA ready player in this draft. THE GUY knows how to play the right way. He isn't flashy but he will do ANYTHING AND everything to win a game. This is why TEAMS love him.


----------



## Hibachi!

Don't know why Mil will want to deal with the massive ****-hole that is China if they draft Yi...


----------



## Sunsfan81

rainman said:


> Seattle is shot, Allen and most likely Lewis on their way out, terrible.


They stunk with them anyway, so why not rebuild?


----------



## croco

Jeff Green, Durant and Lewis ? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## MemphisX

HB said:


> Why didnt they just go with Brewer


Green is going to be a better pro than Brewer.


----------



## rainman

MLKG said:


> So now Seattle has Kevin Durant, Jeff Green, Rashard Lewis, and Wally Sczerbiak? I don't get it. They most be stockpiling guys to get Randolph. Otherwise it makes no sense. Not one of those guys is a shooting guard.
> 
> I would be a lot more on board with this trade from Seattle's end if they didn't pick Jeff Green at 5. That's too high for him.



Dont see them keeping Lewis, they're cutting salary from what i can see.


----------



## Adam

Why can't they have David Stern announce that they have a trade "Pending league approval." It would be alot better to hear the trades from the commissioner as opposed to being spoiled of them before the pick is even made. I would rather hear it when the time comes and from the commission and not Andy Katz.

Why do they have to wait for league approval before they let Stern announce the trade 20 picks later? Just let him say, "we have a trade pending league approval..."


----------



## MarioChalmers

Yi looks seriously pissed off. It's hilarious.


----------



## Najee

All right! My team the Blazers chose LeBron James' dad (Greg Oden)!


----------



## Hibachi!

Wow... China's going to launch a missile...


----------



## MemphisX

Yes Yes Yes...going To Be A Funny Summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunsfan81

It's Yi


----------



## MarioChalmers

Oh my. Poor poor Milwaukee, Yi will likely be traded before anything.


----------



## HB

Lol he doesnt look happy AT ALL


----------



## thatsnotgross

Yi, you're a fraud if you say "you want to play for any team in the NBA" and back out of it.


----------



## Hibachi!

1.3 billion people just **** their pants... Look at how mad he looks :lol:


----------



## rainman

So much for the private workouts for Yi. that worked.


----------



## MLKG

I REALLY don't get this pick.

Last I checked Milwaukee still has Bogut and Villanueva. Do they think Villanueva is a small forward? Because they don't have a small forward.

Why wouldn't they draft Al Thornton or Corey Brewer?


----------



## MemphisX

If Yi is smart, he will understand Milwaukee is a good spot for him.

Mo
Redd
Simmons/Charlie V.
Yi
Bogut


----------



## Sunsfan81

:lol: There was a fly on Tirico's head


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Ugh, not a good look Bucks, maybe they will trade him........::shrug::


----------



## Avalanche

and they gamble on Yi.. trade coming?


----------



## Diable

**** you Senator Kohl...We hate your Imperialist dog cheeseheads


----------



## croco

Stern looked even more disgusted than Yi :lol:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

welcome to the "land of the Lost" Yi....WOW, milwaukee gets some TNT action next year


----------



## MarioChalmers

Yi can play SF. He'd be destroyed on the post. He should run off pick and rolls and knock down his jumpers, which have good form by the way.


----------



## Adam

I'm not surprised. Milwaukee has a fresh GM and a small market and they're looking to get some attention and sponsorship. It's a "look at us and what we can do" pick. It's funny how really simple the picks are made. There's no real science behind it most of the time.


----------



## Basel

They're saying that Milwaukee will keep him. No trade coming.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Oh well, I guess my theory is out the window, they are keeping Yi. lol


----------



## rainman

MemphisX said:


> If Yi is smart, he will understand Milwaukee is a good spot for him.
> 
> Mo
> Redd
> Simmons/Charlie V.
> Yi
> Bogut



Of course he could be traded but it would probably be not good for CV.


----------



## thatsnotgross

World War 3 will begin because of this hahaha.


----------



## Hibachi!

Damn... Yi is acting like a little *****... He doesn't even look happy...


----------



## LeroyJames

DAmn Yi to Bucks! BOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo


----------



## MemphisX

Stu are you an idiot. Ask the freaking question. 

Are you going to demand a trade?


----------



## thatsnotgross

I don't get you guys, whats with the hatred on Chinese players. I remember boards all over were laughing at Yao. Now you guys are ****ting on Yi. I wish I could still keep some of the post from the past.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Yi looks rather... somber.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Yi/Yao matchup 1st game of the season....NBA is so global it's crazy. I wonder if the kids in China will like Bucks jerseys


----------



## Sunsfan81

Stuart Scott should have asked him if what he thinks of going to Milwaukee.


----------



## rainman

Hibachi! said:


> Damn... Yi is acting like a little *****... He doesn't even look happy...


Who are you Columbo?


----------



## Adam

With Ray Allen improving Boston and Atlanta poised to land a big time player like probably Amare, the east is finally starting to shape up and look fun again.


----------



## Diable

I don't think that Yi is the one who is saying any of that nonsense about where he will and will not play.We keep hearing about the chinese sports authority and his agents.Apparently this guy is some sort of slave....Except that this is a free country...All they can do is shoot his family.


----------



## cpawfan

BTW, don't forget about the thread for picks 11 - 20

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/365702-official-thread-2007-picks-11-20-a.html


----------



## Adam

I think #7 or Chicago could be Acie Law.


----------



## thatsnotgross

Here is a team that needs the first five picks and 3 more for next year to fix this team. Good going Mchale. Another Boston player that sucked *** as a GM


----------



## Hibachi!

rainman said:


> Who are you Columbo?


Please don't even slander the name of Columbo... He is the ****...


----------



## Sunsfan81

MemphisX said:


> Stu are you an idiot. Ask the freaking question.
> 
> Are you going to demand a trade?


Exactly. He has to at least ask him what he thinks of going #6 to Milwaukee.


----------



## Basel

Brewer to the Wolves.


----------



## Block

Wow do any of you dip****s have the IQ to figure out that Yi isn't in control of his destiny. To even leave the Chinese Basketball Association you need the permission of Chinese Athletics. Even then, they RESERVE the right to pull Yi right out of the NBA and back to China. 

How do would you effing feel if you were Yi? Wake the hell up and start making sensible posts.


----------



## Tooeasy

dont cry noah, your time will come.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wolves select Brewer. Does thi smean Garnett is gone?

:lol: Noah is giving Brewer the evil eye! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Hibachi!

Acie Law is going to drop to around 11-14 area at best


----------



## MemphisX

McHale is an idiot. Horrible pick. Just horrible.

Hey but it helps my team.... come home Joakim, come on home.

LMAO at Spencer Hawes at 7.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

"Jok" should be @ the WNBA draft...sorry, thats look is silly


----------



## Adam

Diable said:


> I don't think that Yi is the one who is saying any of that nonsense about where he will and will not play.We keep hearing about the chinese sports authority and his agents.Apparently this guy is some sort of slave....Except that this is a free country...All they can do is shoot his family.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## MLKG

I'm happy they didn't take Spencer Hawes. If they were keeping Garnett, I think they would have taken Thornton.


----------



## Hyperion

Anyone notice how Yi was made up like a drag queen?


----------



## HKF

Is this pick for Phoenix?


----------



## thatsnotgross

Brewer is the Bruce Bowen without the Mortal Kombat kick.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Oh no, I wasn't warned about Vitale appearing.


----------



## Tooeasy

brewers got the biggest smile, puts a grin on my face just seein it. dude seems like a real good guy all around.


----------



## MemphisX

Hibachi! said:


> Acie Law is going to drop to around 11-14 area at best


Going 10 is my guess.


----------



## Hibachi!

What the hell is wrong with Corrie Brewer? Does he have some speech disability?


----------



## Block

wow i feel like im surrounded by a bunch of racists? Diable and Hibachi stop making these slanderous posts please.


----------



## Hibachi!

MemphisX said:


> Going 10 is my guess.


Petrie is dead set on a big man... No way the Kings take Law


----------



## Adam

MemphisX said:


> Going 10 is my guess.


I think Chicago will take him.


----------



## Blue

Corey Brewer. Nice pick. I like it so far, but Green was a bit of a shocker. WOW is Boston stupid.


----------



## Tragedy

Tooeasy said:


> brewers got the biggest smile, puts a grin on my face just seein it. dude seems like a real good guy all around.


I see I'm not the only one who thought that.


----------



## sherwin

Block said:


> wow i feel like im surrounded by a bunch of racists? Diable and Hibachi stop making these slanderous posts please.


LOL you realize by accusing someone of being racist for saying a black man has a speech disability is racist on YOUR part, right?


----------



## thatsnotgross

Minnesota's pick was horrible. Its obvious that you're trading Garnett. THEN pick the guy with the highest ceiling and build around with what you got so far.

Mchale and Ainge should hold hands and sing "the duo that can mess up a franchise".


----------



## Hibachi!

Block said:


> wow i feel like im surrounded by a bunch of racists? Diable and Hibachi stop making these slanderous posts please.


I'm more talking **** on a country that oppresses its people and tries to run their lives. It's not the Chinese Government's business where Yi goes...


----------



## MemphisX

Hibachi! said:


> What the hell is wrong with Corrie Brewer? Does he have some speech disability?


Country boy man. TN is like that...


----------



## Avalanche

Power_Ballin said:


> Corey Brewer. Nice pick. I like it so far, but Green was a bit of a shocker. WOW is Boston stupid.


boston was picking for seattle apparently


----------



## thatsnotgross

Just to note, the Knicks have finally finish their EFFING trade with Chicago.

EFFING Isiah Thomas needs to go back to Chicago or needs to be a GM in detroit. Stay out of NY you sorry SOB. (my rant for the night) I HATE YOU isiah.


----------



## Hibachi!

MemphisX said:


> Country boy man. TN is like that...


Mm... It's just that he didn't even unclench his teeth... I thought he had like some jaw problems or something.


----------



## MLKG

This is taking a long time. Trade coming?


----------



## Basel

Michael Jordan selects Brandon Wright from the University of North Carolina.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

typical


----------



## thatsnotgross

OMG. Is this one of those "UNC" connection. (shakes head)


----------



## MemphisX

He would be nice with Okafor.

Looks like Chicago makes out like bandits.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Brandan Wright, awesome pick. Jordan didn't make a mistake this year.


----------



## Sunsfan81

The Charlotte Tar Heels!!!


----------



## Ghost

Bobcats with a great pick of Wright


----------



## Hibachi!

I hate Noah and I hate Hawes... I'm going to go cry... Because GP is drafting one of them.


----------



## Avalanche

brandan wright slipping to the bobcats, good pick whether for them or trade


----------



## Hyperion

Battle tested by Jordan, Wright is NOT a *****


----------



## rainman

Brandan Wright?? that may be a pick for the Suns(HKF), doesnt fit there unless their done with May.


----------



## Adam

I was 100% sure that they would take Brandan Wright. In all the possible scenarios I had in my mind for the top 10 I had him going to Charlotte in every one. They are most interested in taking a UNC guy whenever they get a chance.


----------



## MLKG

Good pick Charlotte.

There is going to be swingman talent in the late first when they pick again. They'll take a swingman there.


----------



## thatsnotgross

I like Branden Wright, I really do but I would have love to see Noah and Okafor just dominate the glass. Its a good pick, it really is.


----------



## lw32

Fantastic pick by Charlotte. Noah would not have been a good fit next to Okafor. Love the make up of their team if they keep Wallace around and can add a shooter or three.


----------



## HKF

Sacramento is going to end up with a big somehow. I am sure they are really happy. Either Hawes or Noah will be their pick.


----------



## rainman

Hawes is a lock to the Bulls, i'd consider Noah but his freethrow shooting alongside Ben Wallace would kill them.


----------



## Ghost

I think Noah goes here


----------



## Volcom

MemphisX said:


> Jeff Green=Scottie Pippen?


Thats the first thing that i thought of..

Durant/Green - Jordan/Pippen?


----------



## HB

He seems determined, I love the pick


----------



## Hibachi!

HKF said:


> Sacramento is going to end up with a big somehow. I am sure they are really happy. Either Hawes or Noah will be their pick.


I'm tired of big slow white guys with no athleticism. We have Brad Miller, we had Vlade... I don't want freaking Hawes...


----------



## MLKG

Julian Wright could be doing some major slipping.


----------



## thatsnotgross

Geez 200 pounds. This is worst than Yao's weight when he was drafted.

Hey Stu, you ask these criticism quesitons but you don't have the testicles to ask Yi a question if he wants to play in Milwaukee.


----------



## Avalanche

Volcom said:


> Thats the first thing that i thought of..
> 
> Durant/Green - Jordan/Pippen?


greens more like mashburn


----------



## Tooeasy

hawes will fit great with chicago.


----------



## HKF

I love this pick for Charlotte, if they turn Felton loose. Okafor and Wright could play next to one another.


----------



## lw32

Volcom said:


> Thats the first thing that i thought of..
> 
> Durant/Green - Jordan/Pippen?


No way in hell.


----------



## rainman

Hibachi! said:


> I'm tired of big slow white guys with no athleticism. We have Brad Miller, we had Vlade... I don't want freaking Hawes...


Vlade, he was bad? Wow!


----------



## thatsnotgross

I EFFING HATE YOU THOMAS. You ruined the Knicks and set us back 5 years and made us a mediocre team. YOU LOSSED OUT on Tyrus Thomas and whoever drafts now. Just for Eddy Cheeseburger Curry.


----------



## Skylaars

thatsnotgross said:


> Geez 200 pounds. This is worst than Yao's weight when he was drafted.
> 
> Hey Stu, you ask these criticism quesitons but you don't have the testicles to ask Yi a question if he wants to play in Milwaukee.



yao weighed 300 lbs when he was drafted... thats 100 lb difference


----------



## Diable

I was sure that MJ would pick Noah just to spite me.I got questions about Wright,but the potential payoff is big enough for me to really happy with this pick.Especially at 8.


----------



## lw32

HKF said:


> I love this pick for Charlotte, if they turn Felton loose. Okafor and Wright could play next to one another.


Agree. Noah and Okafor would have been very mechanical on offense. Wright was an excellent pick. Would like to see them sign a shooter/3 point specialist at the 2, re-sign Wallace. Will open up the floor.


----------



## Basel

Joakim Noah to the Bulls.


----------



## MemphisX

Man, Joakim Noah is living a great life.


----------



## HKF

Another reason to hate Chicago. Yes. I am happy.


----------



## Tooeasy

oh wow. noah will be a poor mans tyrus thomas when alls said and done.


----------



## Adam

What an awful pick. They need a low post scorer not another rebounder and defensive player.


----------



## carlos710

The bulls really should trade noah + duhon or something for Yi.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Noah is a total clown.


----------



## WONTONnPHO

Hibachi! said:


> I'm tired of big slow white guys with no athleticism. We have Brad Miller, we had Vlade... I don't want freaking Hawes...


You are RACIST :azdaja:


----------



## Hibachi!

Noah will be just like Andy V and nothing more...


----------



## MemphisX

Chicago is a big SG away from getting busy.


----------



## Hibachi!

WONTONnPHO said:


> You are RACIST :azdaja:


Meh... I'm white... I can say things like that about my un-athletic white brothers... :wink:


----------



## thatsnotgross

I love Noah, but way to go on signing Ben Wallace. It was just a domino effect.

Wallace
Noah
Chandler

All can rebound, block shots and have a defensive presence. Yet you manage to keep the ball rolling for your low post scoring.


----------



## Adam

Another "piece" to go with their theme of "pieces" with no organization.


----------



## Ghost

Chicago has Thabo


----------



## D-blockrep2

Bulls made a mistake, they should have taken Al Thornton


----------



## Avalanche

chicago is a post scorer away too, i think noahs a great player but they need a big SG and a low post scorer... they should have taken hawes.


----------



## DuMa

Noah's outfit is like his basketball skills. FUNNY LOOKING.


----------



## Diable

Noah needs a shiny red nose and one of those old timey bicycle horns to complete that outfit.Is he wearing the clownshoes under the table?


----------



## HKF

All Chicago needs to do is trade Ben Gordon and I will be able to root against them for good.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

one of these florida guys has got to shine & represent...Mike Miller is lonely


----------



## Ghost

David Lee?


----------



## Adam

DuMa said:


> Noah's outfit is like his basketball skills. FUNNY LOOKING.


Whaaaat? You aren't impressed by him dominating college competition that he towers over? Not to mention he will make a great bobble head. And they can have Noah wigs to go with the Big Ben fros.


----------



## thatsnotgross

BTW, NY could've had a guy like Noah. Hometown guy with a good character that doesn't equate to trying to bring their "ME" skills into the fold. (Artest, Telfair and marbury)

I hate you Isiah Thomas


----------



## rainman

Bulls seemed to sour on Hawes the last few days, must be listening to the Chad Ford's of the world too much, got that one wrong. Noah has bust written all over him.


----------



## DuMa

adam said:


> Whaaaat? You aren't impressed by him dominating college competition that he towers over?


sarcasm will get you far in life.


----------



## Diable

Noah might be NBA ready,but he can't even score on the college level and the one thing Chicago needs is inside scoring.


----------



## Hibachi!

Diable said:


> Noah needs a shiny red nose and one of those old timey bicycle horns to complete that outfit.Is he wearing the clownshoes under the table?


Damn Diable, you're on ****ing fire today! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chaos

And Chicago picks the big bust of this draft. I heard a great comparison for Noah here on the radio: Mikki Moore without the jumpshot. He's a glorified Eduardo Najera, an all-hustle guy with no offensive game.


----------



## Ghost

Al is gone here I think


----------



## HKF

thatsnotgross said:


> BTW, NY could've had a guy like Noah. Hometown guy with a good character that doesn't equate to trying to bring their "ME" skills into the fold. (Artest, Telfair and marbury)
> 
> I hate you Isiah Thomas


Noah is not a hometown guy. He didn't grow up in New York City at all. He played Prep ball in NY but spent his childhood in Europe.


----------



## thatsnotgross

BTW, i didn't realize that Thaddeus Young was only 6'8. I thought he was 6'10


----------



## Team Mao

Noah is a joke. You would think a guy who grew up in a very priviledged environment could sit up straight and speak in comprehensible sentences. Guess not.


----------



## Basel

Spencer Hawes to Sacramento.


----------



## Tragedy

dead! @ spencer hawes


----------



## Hibachi!

We get Chris Mihm... Yay...


----------



## Sunsfan81

Spencer Hawes


----------



## Ghost

Hibachi! said:


> We get Chris Mihm... Yay...


LMAO


----------



## HKF

I knew they were taking Hawes because they needed size. He is also involved in their youth movement with Kevin Martin, Francisco, Douby, Justin Williams and Ronnie Price.


----------



## cpawfan

Picks 11 - 20 in this thread
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/365702-official-thread-2007-picks-11-20-a.html


----------



## MemphisX

Sacremento continues their slide down the toilet. What in the hell happened to this organization?


----------



## DuMa

hawes will be the next chris kaman!


----------



## Avalanche

looks like the hawks will take acie


----------



## Adam

DuMa said:


> sarcasm will get you far in life.


That was so clever.


----------



## thatsnotgross

HKF said:


> Noah is not a hometown guy. He didn't grow up in New York City at all. He played Prep ball in NY but spent his childhood in Europe.


Which is fine by me to consider a hometown guy. 

BTW, how could you have an IT avatar. ARe you mocking knick fans.


----------



## rainman

Hawes to the kings, thank you lord, followed him since his soph year or highschool so sorry for the homerism. Actually not sorry but you know what i mean, again the Bulls deserve whatever they get.


----------



## Diable

If the pick is not a point guard that would mean ATL has either made a trade or there's been a real failure to communicate somewhere.


----------



## TucsonClip

Dont doubt Hawes or Jay Bilas and I will come get you.


----------



## croco

Acie Law up next.


----------



## MemphisX

God bless George Bush?


----------



## Tooeasy

heh, id get a kick out of atlanta picking julian wright.


----------



## Hibachi!

Has a "God Bless George Bush bumper sticker" Wow... Gotta love that... This sucks... Real bad...


----------



## Ghost

Law to go here

but I REALLY WANT ATLANTA TO PICK A FOWARD, Thornton PLEASE


----------



## thatsnotgross

I agree with Bilas. He will get push around. I only watch 1 game live on Hawes but started to see other games on him. He will get push out of the box, once he does what other facet of the game does Hawes have? A skinnier big country written over him.


----------



## Diable

I guess if it's Marco Bellinelli that would mean _Juan_ Calderon is on his way to ATL


----------



## TucsonClip

If you think Hawes cant play off the block you havent seen him play.


----------



## Sunsfan81

LOL, so Hawes is a Bush loving idiot.


----------



## HB

I like Hawes but isnt his game similar to Miller


----------



## thatsnotgross

If atlanta takes another wing... we can safely call this team the detroit lions? Someone shoot Billy knight along with IT, Ainge and McHale.


----------



## MemphisX

Thad Young?


----------



## Mateo

No reason to make comparisons just because people are of the same race. Hawes = next Mark Blount.


----------



## thatsnotgross

TucsonClip said:


> If you think Hawes cant play off the block you havent seen him play.


My thing is, he will get push out of the blocks. The coach will make him pass because he is out of the box. He will easily get push out of the box if this happens.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Here comes the LAW!


----------



## Diable

Damn you Billy Knight...I have lost all faith in your ability to recognize great wing players.


----------



## frank_white

eww spencer hawes is a george bush supporter.

I am officially a I-hope-spencer-hawes-flops supporter.


----------



## thatsnotgross

Atlanta finally making solid picks. Good job Atlanta. 

This is what happens when a player stays for four years. YOU STILL HAVE a chance to be in the top half of the draft if you stay in college and not come out early.

Yes, I'm talking to you Wilson Chandler. Who the Knicks will pick because he is from Chicago area. (sigh) someone shoot me


----------



## rainman

HB said:


> I like Hawes but isnt his game similar to Miller


More Vlade i believe.


----------



## Adam

Jay Bilas is a clown. He says Law can't shoot or defend? Those are his two best assets. Then he says he can't block shots. Um...duh? He's a PG.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Team Mao said:


> Noah is a joke. You would think a guy who grew up in a very priviledged environment could sit up straight and speak in comprehensible sentences. Guess not.


...now add $3mill to that, look out


----------



## thatsnotgross

Sorry, i didn't listen to the Hawes interview. What did Hawes say about Bush?


----------



## croco

Solid pick.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

adam said:


> Jay Bilas is a clown. He says Law can't shoot or defend? Those are his two best assets. Then he says he can't block shots. Um...duh? He's a PG.


I'm only caring what Stephen A. sayin'....the rest:azdaja:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

thatsnotgross said:


> Sorry, i didn't listen to the Hawes interview. What did Hawes say about Bush?



Bush bumber sticker:lol:


----------



## tsherkin

I can't really fathom why the Bulls would have gone with Noah if they honestly were looking for low post scoring but that aside, it's still a great pick.

Noah's still 7 feet tall, decent (not great) wingspan and he's got skills. In fact, about the only thing he DOESN'T do particularly well is score down low. I guess he's there to become Ben Wallace's replacement now that Big Ben is starting to show his age. And he's not exactly an old dog who can't learn new tricks, so if he gains like 20-40 pounds he should be able to score in the post a bit better. Still, he's skinny for a big guy. 7' and 220 isn't exactly inspiring for a guy you plan to put down low (if that is indeed the plan). 

I like Hawes for the Kings... even if he's a crappy rebounder. He's got a nice offensive skill set, both as a passer and a scorer. He should learn well from Brad Miller and be a nice player. 

I can see why Charlotte gambled on Brandan Wright... there's the whole UNC connection (maybe Raymond Felton will stop sucking on offense with Wright around...), he's tall and athletic, he's got all kinds of potential. Like Noah, however, he's horribly skinny (6'10 in shoes and 200 pounds, he's built like DerMarr Johnson) and that's going to cause him all kinds of problems if he tries to be an interior player. Moreover, at least according to the way he played in the NCAA and the way he performed (or rather, underperformed) in workouts, he can't really do much of anything past about 8 feet from the rim,, so that's going to make him a big work in progress.

But that's still a good gamble. Charlotte needed some more frontcourt athleticism and they've got Okafor to be the interior player, so I guess Wright can work on his outside game, work at rebounding, work on his body, etc. This is a gamble the Bobcats can afford to take and the fans will love them for it, I'd think. 

Brewer in Minnesota doesn't strike me as a really good or bad pick; Minnesota needs everything but backcourt players. Realistically, I'd have preferred taking a shot at a big guy but it's hard to justify a reach for Kyle Visser or Aaron Gray here and Thorton wasn't the kind of player they needed, so it was a decent pick. 

I like the Yi pick, even if it means they have to trade Charlie V or actually trade Yi later in the draft; I'm curious to see how he pans out. 

I LOVE that Boston trade; Danny Ainge gets an A for this one; West, what remains of Wally and the #5 for Ray Ray? It's a win-now thing, for sure, but it also doesn't hurt them too badly long-term and Ray's the kind of perimeter presence that the team could really use. Seattle gets West, Green and Wally, to add to their perimeter game. Not bad. 

Conley in Memphis was nice; they need a point guard and now they have one. 

Horford in Atlanta... I don't know what Knight was thinking with this one (and I don't mean that derisively, I merely mean it literally: I don't know why he picked Horford); tradeable asset? Post presence? If he's to stay on that team, Marvin Williams has to go... unless they intend to play him as a C and want to move Zaza. I suppose technically Marvin was a 3 and not a 4 and that Josh Smith was the PF but I can't fathom them trading Josh at this point, hence Marvin as the piece in question to be moved. That one was a puzzler.

It's not the same kind of puzzler as was Shelden Williams last year, though; that was just stupid; Horford is at least a worthwhile pick if the Hawks choose to keep him on their roster, so that's definitely a step forward for the Hawks. 

The first two picks, pretty plain. I wouldn't have cared either way because Portland could have effectively used either player. Still, Oden seems to be the proper pick, I mean his value on defense alone should justify his selection. 

Now that I've done the reverse dance...

AT LAST!! Atlanta picks a point guard!

Acie Law may not be the best point guard in the draft but at least he's a point guard; finally, progress! This team should have had either Chris Paul or Deron Williams and should forever be defaced for passing on BOTH, but at least their wayward GM has finally taken a stab at plugging a GLARING roster hole.


----------



## tsherkin

Thad Young to Philly? That makes no sense... He conflicts with Iguodala, no matter how you look at it. Is this the "make up for Rodney Carney" pick or something?

EDIT - Julian Wright in New Orleans seems like a decent pick. He needs a jumper and some muscle but still...


----------



## croco

Julian Wright to NO, good pick.


----------



## essbee

why did Philly take a SF?!

also lmfao @ jordan and the unc crap again. this worked out greeat the last time when the franchise put faith in brendan haywood and jerry stackhouse and got rid of rip hamilton for not being championship material.


----------



## tsherkin

essbee said:


> why did Philly take a SF?!
> 
> also lmfao @ jordan and the unc crap again. this worked out greeat the last time when the franchise put faith in brendan haywood and jerry stackhouse and got rid of rip hamilton for not being championship material.


Trading Rip was definitely his biggest mistake in Washington, aside from coming back to play.

Haywood wasn't actually a bad pick; he was taken with the 20th pick (by way of Orlando by way of Cleveland) remember; he's an underrated rebounder (he plays to few minutes) and in particular a good offensive rebounder. He's a good defender in general, too. He's not a franchise-altering big but he's a good player.


----------



## tsherkin

Al Thornton to the Clippers.

Because they need Corey Maggette with a jumpshot, I guess.


----------



## essbee

tsherkin said:


> Trading Rip was definitely his biggest mistake in Washington, aside from coming back to play.
> 
> Haywood wasn't actually a bad pick; he was taken with the 20th pick (by way of Orlando by way of Cleveland) remember; he's an underrated rebounder (he plays to few minutes) and in particular a good offensive rebounder. He's a good defender in general, too. He's not a franchise-altering big but he's a good player.


He plays few minutes because his work ethic is beyond inconsistent and he disappears from games for long stretches. They've given him plenty of chances to prove himself imo. i don't think he's even close to a good player, especially not based on the size he has where you can damn near get 5 rebounds a game just by stretching.


----------



## mjm1

some silly picks.


----------



## tsherkin

essbee said:


> He plays few minutes because his work ethic is beyond inconsistent and he disappears from games for long stretches. They've given him plenty of chances to prove himself imo. i don't think he's even close to a good player, especially not based on the size he has where you can damn near get 5 rebounds a game just by stretching.


That's not actually true; his defensive effectiveness (and his rebounding) tend to be comparably effective through the whole game; he does drift a little when he's completely and utterly ignored on offense in Eddie Jordan's perimeter-oriented offense but that's not actually surprising. Eddie Jordan needs to be playing Haywood 30+ mpg no matter what. Period. 

Bear in mind that Haywood's been playing like 20 mpg; per 40, he's grabbing 4 offensive boards and 10-11 boards overall.

EDIT - I want to legitimately answer your post but there's a way better one by TheSecretWeapon over on the RealGM boards where he shows you what he's talking about with some stats that I forget. 

Sidenote: Rodney Stuckey to Detroit... doesn't surprise anyone.

Alright, the lottery's over, I'm gonna go home and see how things are going by then.


----------



## cadarn

Could the analysts be any more boring. Guaranteeing Oden will hang a championship banner? There have been much better players that never hung a championship banner.


----------



## tsherkin

cadarn said:


> Could the analysts be any more boring. Guaranteeing Oden will hang a championship banner? There have been much better players that never hung a championship banner.



You can't know that until we seem what Oden can actually DO in the NBA. You could be horribly wrong.


----------



## TripleDouble

HKF said:


> All Chicago needs to do is trade Ben Gordon and I will be able to root against them for good.


What do you have against Chicago?


----------



## HKF

I don't like them.


----------

